

FourSquare Checkin "Hack" now with pretty GUI - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/foursquare-mayor-checkin-program-w-source-code/

======
rkalla
This is an extension of Mayank Lahiri's "9 line perl script" that allowed you
to checkin on FourSquare at any location regardless of where you are:
<http://compbio.cs.uic.edu/~mayank/4sq.html>

I reimplemented it in Java and threw an OK-looking GUI on top of it for anyone
that wanted to mess around with the hack but didn't know Perl or how to get
the original Perl script running (a few folks mentioned that to me).

The source code and original project are all available under the GPL. If
anyone comes up with anything cooler or becomes the mayor of some place
hilarious, let me know :)

